# Need Help Installing Windows 7 With USB ' No Device Driver Error'



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm Installing Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit With a USB... I need help it loads and everything but when i get to the page after it says set up is starting it says A Required CD/DVD drive deice driver is missing. If you have a driver floppy disk, CD, DVD, Or USB Flash drive please insert now. It Gives me the options Browse OK, Or cancel. I tried all Non work then IF i press okay or browse and click on my USB it says... No device drivers were found. Make sure that the installation media contains the correct drivers and then click OK.

I tried everything... I really need help from a Professional! Or anyone who can help! Please help .. Please!

I tried with TWO different USB drives.. On was a 8Gb Scandisk and other is a 2Gb Core Micro. All other Websites i googled for help don't really explain a solution to this problem but i was told this website is fantastic! This is a LG Net Book.. And my Windows XP version was just all messed up so i really need help on this! I have no clue honestly tried everything I could think of and I'm Sure someone could come up with the solution Really fast!


Thanks , CPUMadness


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does this Netbook even have an optical drive?

Do Windows 7 (or Vista) drivers exist for the Netbook? Did you run the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor on it?


----------



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

I am not really sure it was pre installed with windows XP Home edition. It picks up the windows files. says its loading them then the whole windows seven thing pops up.. By the way i'm starting this from boot so im not running it from Windows XP


----------



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

Also No i havn't ran Windows 7 upgrade advisor.. I do not know waht that is.. i installed on my mom's tobishiba laptop.. But not with a USB. didn't really have to update anyhting


----------



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

Tried windows upgrade advisor said it was all good..


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

What method did you use to make your Win 7 install USB stick?


----------



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

I instaled it by this method then dragged files into usb

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/dd535816.aspx


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

Here's the method I used to install Vista and Win 7.

http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/

It seems to have an extra step that your method didn't. Also, keep in mind that it has to be done on either a Vista or Win 7 machine, an XP machine doesn't work. The "diskpart" utility in XP isn't the same as in Vista or Win7 and won't work. I even tried using the Vista "diskpart" file on an XP machine and I still couldn't get it to work.

Hope that helps.


----------



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

dude.. did on win 7 64bit..ultimate.. coudl that be the problem?


----------



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

Als


----------



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

also your method did no change still dind't work


----------



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

OKay i tried installing Windows Xp instead of windows 7 that won't even work. I went to steup ran everything then it restarted to do the thing then it says " BOOTMGR is missing press Ctrl+alt+delete to restart" Okay i tried these steps

ttp://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/507442-bootmgr-missing-error.html

They don't work just says the same error This is an LG net book.. I think the windows Future shop installed was pretty stupid im missing so many dll's.. and now this? and i cant even install an other windows? I sirously need help Please!


----------



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

some one pleaase hep


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

Here's a tool that might work:

http://wintoflash.com/home/en/

When I installed Win 7 from USB, I must have tried 10 or 12 different times before I got it to work. So hang in there.


----------



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

Tried that/// With It dind't work i tried with windows XP it Only recognizes my USB not my hard drive


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

Have you tried the Microsoft Windows 7 USB tool?

http://download.cnet.com/Windows-7-USB-DVD-Download-Tool/3000-18513_4-10972600.html

I'm guessing you'd need to create an ISO file from your Win 7 install DVD so ya might try this:

http://www.magiciso.com/download.htm


----------



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

Nope i will tyr it Thankss!


----------



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

hah, Didn't work  Still says it


----------



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

Okay tried installing 64bit seems to be good i'll keep you updated


----------

